# Sore throat, burning tongue returning



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi there everyoneI am wondering if someone would give me some advice please. I was diagnosed with GERD about 5 months ago. The doc prescribed Pariet for me which has worked really well until about 2 weeks ago. Now I have the signs of a sore throat again plus that burning feeling around my tongue. Has anyone else had a return of symptoms while being on medication? I told my doc but he said to finish this round of medication (Pariet) and if it hasn't cleared up by then I have to go back to him and he will change the meds.It is worrying me quite a lot because I was doing so well for these last 5 months and now it seems to be coming back. What a bummer.







Not as bad as before BUT it is returning.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi sorry your symptoms have returned.That could happen. I had this happen to me while on meds (actually all the meds that I've taken, I had this happen to me). In my case, it's most probably the additional physical and/or emotional stress that triggers a bad flare up and when that happens, it doesn't matter what I do or what meds I take. And once the stressor is removed, I go back to my normal and the meds work well again.I'm not sure whether that's also the situation you're in, but if there's anything that could cause any kind of stress (doesn't even have to be big stress), then this may happen. Sometimes I could just have an extra bite or two b/c dinner's simply so good, and then I get bad heartburn. There was couple times that I tripped our alarm system by accident and the scare gave me severe chest pain from the acid reflux... Sometimes a change of meds does work... Sometimes I find when I feel well enough and confident that skipping a couple times won't hurt, I could skip a couple times and then in returning the meds feel like they work a little better.Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi CherrieYes I have thought that stress might not help the acid reflux. I do have quite a lot of stress at times.I think the lack of exercise may not be helping either. Because of the arthritis it is difficult to walk some days.Really appreciate your help Cherrie.Many thanks


----------

